# cm9 is there way to manually hide the combined bar?



## skyteam86 (Aug 24, 2011)

does anybody know if there is a way to manually hide the combined bar? i'm using splashtop remote desktop app, but the combined bar is not automatically hiding..


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

why not hide the whole bar









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15924-no-way-to-hide-the-bottom-bar-in-cm9/


----------

